# Oman Dive Trip...some Piccys



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As you know I just got back from a blissfull 2 weeks in a very nice hotel in Oman









Apart from the blistering heat and humidity







( which was kind of expected







) there was a great dive operation just down the coast, very fun guys and the diving was beautiful, Ive never seen such quantities of reef fish







, they were quite diver friendly too as there are only 3 dive boats with 8 divers doing 2 dives a day along about 40 miles of coast  This is a massive contrast to my usual haunt of Sharm El Sheik which has hundreds of divers every day, I think the fish get pissed off









The main reason there is such a huge number of reef fish is the fact that the apex predators ( sharks) have been fished out by the locals







I think this is why there were a astounding number of very very big Moray Eels looking menacing









My highlight of the trip would be either the pod of Spinner Dolphins jumping near the boat on a trip or the Cuttlefish 'couples' setting their eggs in crevices in the coral, a great treat









Heres some photos



























Here were a pair of aggressive and brave Anemone fish ( Nemo 'style') defending their patch


















Some very small 'Nemos'










Amazing Cuttlefish


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice pics Jase, nice to see the return of the pink snorkel


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I put that in just for you Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice pics.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Superb pics Jase. The colours on that eel thingy (sorry for my ignorance!) are amazing. I take it that's an urchin behind the cuttle fish?

By the way, the strap on your 3 watches needs taken in a bit mate!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Great photos, Jase, I'm jealous!

I have noticed that reef fish who live in a heavily dived area run away at the first sound of bubbles. If you ever stop to listen to your own bubbles, it really is raucous! It would certainly piss me off if I were trying to sleep in on a Sunday







Multiply that by a dozen divers and I can see why the fish hide when the surface dwellers arrive en masse!









Anemone fish can get very aggressive - I've actually been head butted while taking photos! Their staunch defense of their territory make them great photo subjects.

Nice shot of the cuttlefish. Having to defend _manini_ makes normally shy creatures rather bold:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, fantastic pix... looks like a great holiday and its nice to have you back m8!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, they're great pics! I'd love to have a go at scuba diving one day. What divers watch have you got on in the pics?

Andrew.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Andrew









And thanks all for your comments, Ill get some more pics up soon, there are so many to choose from









To my shame I diddnt take a dive watch with me







I know I know, I have loads and the 2 weeks of the year I go diving I leave them all at home







( I did mean to take my Seiko 300M but forgot









I used my new Suunto Stinger dive computer as a watch all holiday









Andrew, just look up and find your local dive club, you can arrange a 'trydive' that costs very little to see if you like it or not, trust me its a great thing to do, its a fabulous world down there 

I would also just like to point out we kept a respectful distance from the turtle at all times


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Jase, I never thought I'd live to see your turtles head....but there it is in all its glory!







(Why does some deviant always lower the tone of these threads?!)


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Jase, I never thought I'd live to see your turtles head....but there it is in all its glory!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Must....Resist......lowering....tone further


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Superb pics Jase.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Amazing pictures


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Great Pics Jase.

Cheers Mal


----------

